# What's in Your Kate Spade?



## Esquared72

I didn't see one of these threads started yet in the KS forum. I think these are fun - I love seeing what people carry!

Here is what I'm carrying in my Cobble Hill Finley:

Gray moleskine
Ipsy bag with chargers/earbuds
RM Erin pouch with daily odds and ends
Burberry sunglasses
Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch wallet
Hand cream
Business card holder
Clipa purse hook
Hello Kitty mint tin
Perfume sample
Hand sanitizer
Lip balm
D&B pouch keychain (holds car fob)
Keys

Not pictured is my phone


----------



## seton

i love ur RM pouch!


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> i love ur RM pouch!




Thanks! I have a few RM pouches and love them - so cute but so functional.


----------



## Eru

I'll do this once it's warmer!  Because right now it's like "flats for the office to replace my snow boots, gloves, scarves, hats, tissues."  Everything that isn't wallet, phone, and keys got kicked out to make way for freezing weather stuff.


----------



## Esquared72

^LOL. I know how you feel. This polar vortex stuff is killing me. We got a foot of snow on Monday with wind chill temps below zero all week. I am soooo ready for Spring!!


----------



## Sarah03

eehlers said:


> I didn't see one of these threads started yet in the KS forum. I think these are fun - I love seeing what people carry!
> 
> Here is what I'm carrying in my Cobble Hill Finley:
> 
> Gray moleskine
> Ipsy bag with chargers/earbuds
> RM Erin pouch with daily odds and ends
> Burberry sunglasses
> Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch wallet
> Hand cream
> Business card holder
> Clipa purse hook
> Hello Kitty mint tin
> Perfume sample
> Hand sanitizer
> Lip balm
> D&B pouch keychain (holds car fob)
> Keys
> 
> Not pictured is my phone




What a gorgeous bag!  It is beautiful!  Love the RM pouch as well. They're so cute with the clever sayings.


----------



## Esquared72

Sarah03 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  It is beautiful!  Love the RM pouch as well. They're so cute with the clever sayings.




Thank you! I so love this bag - the leather is so thick and soft, I want to use it as a pillow. 

I think the RM pouch sayings are so cute, too. My favorite that I have is a cobalt blue one that is the same size as this red one (the Erin size) and says 'nerd alert'.


----------



## Honeylicious

eehlers said:


> I didn't see one of these threads started yet in the KS forum. I think these are fun - I love seeing what people carry!
> 
> Here is what I'm carrying in my Cobble Hill Finley:
> 
> Gray moleskine
> Ipsy bag with chargers/earbuds
> RM Erin pouch with daily odds and ends
> Burberry sunglasses
> Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch wallet
> Hand cream
> Business card holder
> Clipa purse hook
> Hello Kitty mint tin
> Perfume sample
> Hand sanitizer
> Lip balm
> D&B pouch keychain (holds car fob)
> Keys
> 
> Not pictured is my phone



Love this thread .. I have taken some pic and will load it tomorrow. 
I love your key chain!! Its so cute! !


----------



## Honeylicious

What were in my (large) Minka bag yesterday.. I'm really loving this bag, it's so spacious (I tend to like bigger bags) and I use it for work.
- Gucci sunglasses
- Coach long wallet
- Fossil makeup bag
- Esprit mini umbrella
- Samsung phone
- Gums
- Tissues
- Portable battery for my phone
- Haircomb
- Sunscreen 
- Pendrive and USB cable

I also carried a 500ml water bottle and a small organizer in it at some point.


----------



## seton

not carrying a KS bag today but I am carrying a KS pop bag inside


----------



## lovemybabes

Here is mine! Love my Nylon KS!












This is a light day. Usually I have an iPad mini, a juice cup, another snack bowl, and my phone in there. LOL! (toddler life)


----------



## Eru

I can't decide if I should post a photo of what would _ideally_ be in my bag (kindle, phone, cute accessories) or whether I should post what's _actually_ in my bag...(kindle, phone, a million crumpled but unused napkins, old receipts, lost hair ties, old printouts of maps, etc.).


----------



## sleepykris

seton said:


> not carrying a KS bag today but I am carrying a KS pop bag inside



Cute bag!  What bag is it?


----------



## seton

sleepykris said:


> Cute bag!  What bag is it?



TY, Hermes plume


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my nylon Maryanne, except my phone which was serving as my camera.


----------



## Eru

I had no idea that purse had such great built in storage!  I love my KS Andee (big tote), but it desperately needs internal storage.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> I had no idea that purse had such great built in storage!  I love my KS Andee (big tote), but it desperately needs internal storage.




That's my favorite aspect. I'm so used to my Longchamps with no organization...it's great to find all these pockets in an adorable nylon bag. 

I have a Longchamp Planetes on order and will be sending it back after finding this Maryanne.


----------



## lovemybabes

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my nylon Maryanne, except my phone which was serving as my camera.



I love that this has a center section!!  Awesome bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Back in my Finley...love this bag.


----------



## LVk8

A stowaway in my Sidney tote...


----------



## Eru

LVk8 said:


> A stowaway in my Sidney tote...
> 
> View attachment 2557065


----------



## faded264

Here's mine!







iPad mini
Coach cles
LV cosmetic pouch 
LV wallet
LV roses pochette 
Keys


----------



## Marinuzzi

faded264 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2562589
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562590
> 
> 
> iPad mini
> Coach cles
> LV cosmetic pouch
> LV wallet
> LV roses pochette
> Keys


I am in love with this bag! What's the name of it? Congrats!!


----------



## DRJones616

faded264 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2562589
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562590
> 
> 
> iPad mini
> Coach cles
> LV cosmetic pouch
> LV wallet
> LV roses pochette
> Keys


Love your LV items, especially the roses pochette.


----------



## faded264

Marinuzzi said:


> I am in love with this bag! What's the name of it? Congrats!!




Thank you!  I looked on eBay, and it looks like it's called Newbury Lane tote?  Sorry I bought it at the outlet!


----------



## faded264

DRJones616 said:


> Love your LV items, especially the roses pochette.




Thank you =)


----------



## jeya13

I have recently gotten into KS after buying a crossbody for travel that I love (cobble hill Carson). My most recent addition is a Charles street small haven in French navy and this is what I'm carrying right now..




And here's what's inside...




Contents:
RM wallet (I forget name)
Tory Burch cosmetic bag
LV pocket agenda
LV 6 key holder
Sunglasses holder from Nordstrom (only fits small glasses)
Eyeglass cleaner kit also from Nordstrom 
Pouch with feminine stuff
iPhone 
Wet wipes for the kids
Earbuds
Pen in holder
Pack of Kleenex
Mini emergency kit from sephora


----------



## seton

looks great!


----------



## jeya13

jeya13 said:


> I have recently gotten into KS after buying a crossbody for travel that I love (cobble hill Carson). My most recent addition is a Charles street small haven in French navy and this is what I'm carrying right now..
> 
> View attachment 2577886
> 
> 
> And here's what's inside...
> 
> View attachment 2577887
> 
> 
> Contents:
> RM wallet (I forget name)
> Tory Burch cosmetic bag
> LV pocket agenda
> LV 6 key holder
> Sunglasses holder from Nordstrom (only fits small glasses)
> Eyeglass cleaner kit also from Nordstrom
> Pouch with feminine stuff
> iPhone
> Wet wipes for the kids
> Earbuds
> Pen in holder
> Pack of Kleenex
> Mini emergency kit from sephora
> 
> View attachment 2577888




Added a few more items-

Coach pencil case for holding phone charger & earbuds
LV coin purse from Josephine wallet for holding a few shopping cards & receipts


----------



## seton

i really like the pencil case. nice yellow.


----------



## jeya13

seton said:


> looks great!





seton said:


> i really like the pencil case. nice yellow.



Thanks!


----------



## seton

firefly yellow


----------



## wifeyb

I need that pop case!!!!!


----------



## seton

wifeyb said:


> I need that pop case!!!!!


.

it's alright, dawg, but it stains easily despite it being coated muslim. of the 3 KS SLGs I have, I only like the Bee


----------



## wifeyb

seton said:


> .
> 
> it's alright, dawg, but it stains easily despite it being coated muslim. of the 3 KS SLGs I have, I only like the Bee




what brand is the "wear your heart on your sleeve" pouch? that's adorable!


----------



## seton

wifeyb said:


> what brand is the "wear your heart on your sleeve" pouch? that's adorable!




it's KS Ohlala line


----------



## wifeyb

it's been so quiet here! [emoji264][emoji264][emoji264]


----------



## missconvy

Just got a Cedar Street Harmony crossbody. Loving it so far! Featuring Michael Kors saffiano star charm and Kate Spade Darla wallet.


----------

